# HELP! Best tandem\double stroller?



## Headmeister (Nov 23, 2009)

I have an 18 month old and I'm due with my second DC in July. I've been researching double strollers and I can't seem to find one that I like that has excellent reviews.

I'm looking for a stroller that isn't a side-by-side and one I can have an infant seat in the rear seat, facing me. Some strollers only have an option to put the car seat in the seat farthest away, and I'd rather the baby be closest to me.

The one I did initially like was the Baby Trend Sit & Stand double. But I'm looking for other options as well, and want to know what you all like/dislike...

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Headmeister (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller? lol...


----------



## bubbamummy (Feb 25, 2009)

Im a firm believer of 'car seats stay in the car' so I didnt want one that a car seat could clip onto. We have a Phil and Teds Sport

I havent had the second baby yet but my toddler absolutely LOVES it and it's super easy to push


----------



## Headmeister (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, I'm thinking that with a toddler, the infant seat will be coming with us when we take walks, go out to the mall, etc. I personally couldn't just carry her when I just had my DD without another child, so I know I won't be able to do that when the new one comes. I saw so many great reviews of the Phil & Ted's but to me, it seems like that lower seat is more like a storage basket and gives me a weird feeling putting my kid in there...lol. *sigh* I'm sure I'll find one eventually, but man there are just so many out there and none of them seem totally perfect to me...


----------



## Jannah6 (Aug 29, 2007)

I suggest the Phil and Ted. If you do purchase one,just be careful when you put air in the tires. I made the mistake of putting too much air and had a blowout.


----------



## Heidi74 (Jan 21, 2009)

Double strollers are tough, aren't they. I'm afraid I can't help you with tandem strollers, but if you ever change your mind and want a side-by-side, we really like our Mountain Buggy. It's big and bulky, but surprisingly maneuverable and easy to push.

We had a Phil and Teds Sport for the first 6 months, but ended up selling it. I just never made friends with it, I guess. It's a good stroller, and you might like it, but it also has some downsides. It can be heavy to push with two kids, and both seats don't recline much, plus we had repeated trouble with the front wheel. Really, I think a lot depends on what you will be using the stroller for, and here peoples preferences weigh in heavily. I, for example, use my stroller as a car (since I don't drive) for multiple hours a day. I need big wheels for going over snow and bumps in the sidewalk, comfortable seats with a full recline, so the kids can nap (my main issue with P&T) and a big underseat basket for groceries. For me, a Mountain Buggy made more sense than a Phil and Teds. Your priorities may be different.

Sorry I got off on a tangent here. I think that with any double stroller you will have to give up something. Any time I push one kid in our single stroller now (also a Mountain Buggy), I can't believe how easy it is to push!


----------



## NaturallyPeachey (Jan 23, 2008)

We waited until the baby was born to take both our toddler and the baby in the baby seat to "test drive" double strollers. I suggest waiting. It makes a huge difference. I originally thought I wanted a tandem but when i put both my son and the baby in the infant car seat in them i could barely turn the stroller. Also, look at what you'll use it most for. We go to the zoo, hikes and other all day things so we got an "all terrain" stroller. But if it's going to be just for running errands then you'd want to go lighter and get a sit n'stand, joovey caboose or graco. The biggest things in my book were a generous basket that's easily accesible and good steering. That being said we ended up with the Bumbleride Indie Twin and we love it!


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headmeister* 
Yeah, I'm thinking that with a toddler, the infant seat will be coming with us when we take walks, go out to the mall, etc. I personally couldn't just carry her when I just had my DD without another child, so I know I won't be able to do that when the new one comes. I saw so many great reviews of the Phil & Ted's but to me, it seems like that lower seat is more like a storage basket and gives me a weird feeling putting my kid in there...lol. *sigh* I'm sure I'll find one eventually, but man there are just so many out there and none of them seem totally perfect to me...

you may change your mind when you start doing it! LOL!

I used the infant bucket with dd1. I loved it. We transitioned her to a convertible car seat i think when she was around 6-7 months old I would guess.

I started using the infant bucket with dd2 when she was first born and hated it with a passion! It was too heavy to carry dd2 in her bucket (man was she heavy in the car seat! and it was bulky), a diaper bag, and have to deal with dd1 who liked to throw fits all the time. I couldn't do it.

I discovered it was much easier to pop her in a sling as a newborn/young infant and forget about the bucket. Eliminated the heavy and cumbersome bucket. Made dealing with dd1 much easier since I then had two hands free. We transitioned dd2 from the infant car seat to a convertible around 3 months. prior to that even when she was in the infant car seat, I had stopped taking her around in it.


----------



## kikikiwi18 (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headmeister* 
I have an 18 month old and I'm due with my second DC in July. I've been researching double strollers and I can't seem to find one that I like that has excellent reviews.

I'm looking for a stroller that isn't a side-by-side and one I can have an infant seat in the rear seat, facing me. Some strollers only have an option to put the car seat in the seat farthest away, and I'd rather the baby be closest to me.

The one I did initially like was the Baby Trend Sit & Stand double. But I'm looking for other options as well, and want to know what you all like/dislike...

Thanks!!!!

I currently have an 18 month old and I am due in August. I am trying to pick a double stroller myself, and while I like the duoglider, I think I like this more.http://www.allreviews.com/baby-strol...it-your-needs/ Especially since it can convert to a single stroller later. What do you think?
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ply&p=15216847


----------



## lilith1 (Dec 5, 2008)

DS is 18 months, DS2 11 weeks old, I love my Phil&Teds.


----------



## spmamma (Sep 2, 2007)

We have a Graco Duoglider. You can snap a car seat in the front or back seat and it's a smooth ride. I have a friend who has the Baby Trend Sit 'n' Stand and she says that she really has to manhandle it to get it moving. I have a Baby Trend single stroller and have the same problem - it's difficult to push, even with only one kid.


----------



## K-Mom3 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headmeister* 
I have an 18 month old and I'm due with my second DC in July. I've been researching double strollers and I can't seem to find one that I like that has excellent reviews.

I'm looking for a stroller that isn't a side-by-side and one I can have an infant seat in the rear seat, facing me. Some strollers only have an option to put the car seat in the seat farthest away, and I'd rather the baby be closest to me.

The one I did initially like was the Baby Trend Sit & Stand double. But I'm looking for other options as well, and want to know what you all like/dislike...

Thanks!!!!

I have borrowed several double strollers that meet your description--tandem, hold a car seat. They are all terrible, terrible to push. You put in 2 kids and a diaper bag in the basket and the things weighs so much that it is almost impossible to steer, especially when the two sets of wheels are so far apart. I have seen so many of these strollers for sale on craigslist or in classifieds saying, "only used a couple times." The reason is so obvious to me! They are not any good! Nobody wants to use them more than a couple times!

The Phil and Ted's strollers look great--I have never tried them out. But it looks like a much better model. I have used several double joggers and other side-by-side strollers that were fine.

So there's my two cents. You may want to change your priorities before you buy a stroller.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

I haven't tried it, but the http://www.babyjogger.com/city_select_lp.aspx Baby Jogger City Select is one where you can configure the two seats in lots of ways, including one facing you and one away from you.


----------

